# What kind of droppings are these?



## jeepdude2001 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was in my semifinished basement and I found these droppings in the corner . This is really recent activity as i was just in that room the other day and it wasn't there. After looking around I found more but just a little. It doesn't look like it came from a mouse or rat. I'm hoping its not from a snake. Help!


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

*Bird droppings?*

It is not a bat or a rodent. Neither a squirrel. Snake, I doubt it.
Bird droppings.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree, bird droppings. Why are they concentrated in one spot? What is directly above the droppings?


----------



## jeepdude2001 (Sep 11, 2012)

It's a room we use for storage. Nothing is above it, just the ceiling. That's what makes it so odd. If a bird had gotten in somehow we would have heard it bumping around. My bedroom shares a wall with that room...


----------



## jeepdude2001 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well we found the culprit, it was a mole.


----------



## jeepdude2001 (Sep 11, 2012)

or a shrew...
Either way, it wasn't a snake ...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

or a vole:wink:


----------



## efreezee (Jan 22, 2015)

def snake droppings, they usually have urine mixed with the droppings








H. Snake Droppings/Poop

The feces of carnivores tend to be somewhat mushy, because there's not a lot of plant fiber in them. This is also the case with some snakes. Snake feces are usually pretty smooth and mushy. Some snake poo will contain fur, since they eat mammals, but, the consistency is generally a bit mushy with smooth edges.


----------

